# [solved] touchpad refuses to work

## avx

On my Macbook (early 2011), the touchpad refuses to work.

The hardware should be handled by 'bcm5974', which the kernel loads once it detects the device. If I try to 

```
cat /dev/input/eventX
```

(where of course X is the identifier of the touchpad), all I get is a  *Quote:*   

> No space left on device

 error.

I tried various combinations of appletouch, bcm5974, evdev, but nothing works so far.

Trying evdev as driver for X11 gives this error 

```
(EE) Unable to open evdev device "/dev/input/event9".

(EE) PreInit returned 2 for "bcm5974"
```

if I use the mtrack-driver, it gives

```
(EE) xf86OpenSerial: Cannot open device /dev/input/event9

  No space left on device.

(EE) mtrack: cannot open device

(EE) Couldn't init device "bcm5974"
```

Tried kernels gentoo-sources-2.6.38-r5, git-sources-2.6.39-r7, no difference. X.org is xorg-server-1.10.1.901, system is ~amd64 (up2date), boot is done via rEFIt->GRUB->Gentoo.

No errors in dmesg or the like, so I'm confused as to what could be the problem - of course, it's running fine in OS X.

----------

## audiodef

What if you use 

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse"

in make.conf?

----------

## avx

How is that supposed to work, if it doesn't even work outside of X11? Anyway, I'll try that in a moment.

----------

## avx

As expected, didn't work.

----------

## ballfire

Are you building a custom kernel ?

I was having exactly this problem while creating my custom kernel for this notebook (also booting EFI)

Solved it by activating "Improved Transaction Translator scheduling" and "Root Hub Transaction Translators" under "EHCI HCD(USB 2.0) support" in the USB section of the kernel configuration.

Now it works flawlessly. 

Greetings

----------

## yahont

ballfire, THANX A LOT!

it's been a long time since I faced such "hard-to-guess-what-is-wrong" problem. You saved me.

Guys, who have Aspire One (like me), these 2 kernel options can save you, too.

avx, was it helpful for you. If so, could you mark the thread as [SOLVED].

----------

## chandums

Thank you so much for this solution! I've been beating my head against the wall for around 12 hours on this problem. Such a simple fix, too!

----------

## avx

Yes, was helpfull, I did find that out eventually, but forgot all about this thread - marking solved.

----------

## NextSux

Thank you so much! Worked also for the same problem with touchpad on MacbookAir 5,2!

----------

